# Pick ONE



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2021)

_Conductive_ *Ree*search. 

_Results may vary.

Discussion is encouraged if you need help settling on an answer. 

*People that refuse to participate are automatically disqualified.*_


----------



## Mambi (May 16, 2021)

I'm not sure I have enough catnip available to fully understand this..._<giggle>_


----------



## TyraWadman (May 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I'm not sure I have enough catnip available to fully understand this..._<giggle>_



Just pick one! 
Which one sounds more like you? c:


----------



## Guifrog (May 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Just pick one!
> Which one sounds more like you? c:


As a frog, I had to pick last one
But I'm surprised with current results lol


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 16, 2021)

Wordlebordle was tempting but had to go with the whipped cream.


----------



## Erix (May 18, 2021)

I don’t even have any idea what these are even supposed to mean, but for some reason it was a hard debate between Boofy and Woosh~ xd

Boofy won in the end. It just kinda sounded like goofy and I liked that =}


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2021)

The sheer randomness of this thread is too damn high!

Also pupperino es numero uno.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 26, 2021)

I require more Data.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2021)

Like/react for sorda borbles.

Still need more data.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 4, 2021)

Chiqui nonglets?


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 4, 2021)

Noooo they surpassed my chosen option!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

The chad Boofy league.


----------

